# Problems with PRC 200 Automatic?



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

Long story made as short as possible....

A few months ago I bought a new PRC 200 Automatic Chronograph from a fairly reputable grey market dealer. After a while, I noticed that the watch would not keep a charge over night and would often even stop on my wrist. I took it to a watchmaker (the warranty situation was complicated) who said it was a fake. Nothing on the face or the box, based on what I've read, suggested this. But after with intercession of Amazon, I got the dealer to accept a return for a refund, since I just didn't trust the watch anymore. Lesson learned about grey market Tissots.

Still I loved the watch and wanted to replace it. I found pre-owned one, this time with a stamped warranty card from a local authorized dealer with 1 year remaining. The price was right and I bought it.

Now, after a day of wearing it, it has stopped on my wrist THREE times. It's the exact same problem it seems.

Am I cursed with this model? Has anyone heard about problems with the movement in this watch? I assume it is the ETA C01.211 as it says 15 jewels.

I will be returning it to the AD and invoking the warranty, but any words of wisdom are appreciated.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

That movement is new and not very popular, some outdated watchmaker may think it's a fake :/

How long did you wear the watches on your wrist before it stopped ? I mean in a day time, not bed time


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

lvt said:


> That movement is new and not very popular, some outdated watchmaker may think it's a fake :/
> 
> How long did you wear the watches on your wrist before it stopped ? I mean in a day time, not bed time


Yeah some else had told me that about the movement as well. This one, which I know for sure is not fake, was on my wrist for about 40 minutes before it stopped. I chalked it up to it needing some time to "warm up." But then another 6 hours later it stopped again. And then again about 4 hours after that. I'm waiting to see what it does overnight.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Are you sure your watch has enough of power reserve ? Did you fully wind it by using the crown before wearing for the first time ?


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

lvt said:


> Are you sure your watch has enough of power reserve ? Did you fully wind it by using the crown before wearing for the first time ?


I guess i wasn't aware that this was a movement that could be wound that way. The two crown positions it has seem to just adjust the date and the time. But I see now that if I pull the crown out to the first position and wind it clockwise, there is action in the movement as a gear spins. The crown never seems to tighten, though, and it seems to grind against the screw on the crown. But anyway, I'll give this a shot. Thanks Ivt for your help with this.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

I think you can manually wind the watch, you may try to look for instruction in the manual.


----------



## k33k0z (Nov 19, 2009)

uuu...mine also same like yours...sometimes my prc200 will stop suddenly...earlier i was so worried..but later i think this is normal..now if i want to wear my prc200...firstly i just screw down the crown (not pull out to position A) ...then i winding it for 1min...after that i rotate the screw for 35 rounds..then screw up the crown back...and wear it...usually mine will stop after 48hours if i'm not wear it all time..


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

So there's no way of manually winding this watch and knowing when its at a full wind? For my handwound watches, I know when its full because the crown gets tighter.


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

WillMK5 said:


> So there's no way of manually winding this watch and knowing when its at a full wind? For my handwound watches, I know when its full because the crown gets tighter.


It has been going strong for 6 hours now, after "manually winding" it (if that is in fact what I was doing). In "winding" it, the crown indeed does not seem to get tight as with a manual winder. I'll feel like an idiot if what this has been all along is essentially a user error.


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

lvt said:


> I think you can manually wind the watch, you may try to look for instruction in the manual.


The instruction manual is one of those generic ones that applies to multiple Tissot watches, so it is not a great help.


----------



## k33k0z (Nov 19, 2009)

BrooklineWatch said:


> The instruction manual is one of those generic ones that applies to multiple Tissot watches, so it is not a great help.


hey man..don't freaking out..i'm also got the same manual as yours....you can get the manual from tissot website..just click and choose the model...and download the pdf file...relax man...my friend bought hammilton watch...and the manual also for multiple watch...so he also downloaded from the website...i think this is normal...


----------



## k33k0z (Nov 19, 2009)

i just follow the manual and it work for me...and i always winding my watch every morning....


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the advice. I am starting to have confidence that things may finally work out with this watch.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Congrats, wear it in good health 

@k33k0z: you don't need to wind the watch every day, once you wind it for about 40 crown turns for the first time (or after the watch stopped if not worn for several days) for an initial amount of power reserve, simply wear your watch for at least 10H per day sothat the rotor will automatically wind the watch when your wrist moves. An automatic movement could be manually wound but do not abuse it.


----------



## k33k0z (Nov 19, 2009)

lvt said:


> Congrats, wear it in good health
> 
> @k33k0z: you don't need to wind the watch every day, once you wind it for about 40 crown turns for the first time (or after the watch stopped if not worn for several days) for an initial amount of power reserve, simply wear your watch for at least 10H per day sothat the rotor will automatically wind the watch when your wrist moves. An automatic movement could be manually wound but do not abuse it.


owh...so that mean ..if i winding it every morning/excessively...the motor can be damaged??because..i have seiko5...and i don't need to wind it every day..my seiko has great power reserve..but differently from prc200..actually i winding my watch prc200 every 2 days...and this keep my prc200 alive every day...err.are you own prc200 auto chrono??sorry for bad english..


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

k33k0z said:


> owh...so that mean ..if i winding it every morning/excessively...the motor can be damaged??because..i have seiko5...and i don't need to wind it every day..my seiko has great power reserve..but differently from prc200..actually i winding my watch prc200 every 2 days...and this keep my prc200 alive every day...err.are you own prc200 auto chrono??sorry for bad english..


No I don't own the PRC200 chrono yet (did try it on my wrist in the store last year and liked it).

The problem isn't specific to Tissot watches but to any automatic watch (chrono or not), frequent unscrewing the crown will create wears on the crown tube needlessly. You may feel the winding very "smooth" but it actually puts a lots of tress on the tiny parts of the winding mechanism. So the manual winding should be used only for restart the watch and maybe it's OK for fun sometimes but don't use manual winding every day as you'll never know the exact amount of power reserve you just add in an automatic movement, use an automatic watch winder instead when you are not wearing your watch.


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

Well the saga continues...

The watch runs on my wrist, but I just can't get it to keep running over night while it sits on my dresser, even having manually wound the crown 30 turns (as the manual suggests to get a full charge) in the morning and wearing it 15 hours during the day. I would think a watch with a supposed power reserve of 45 hours would not have this problem. I really don't want to be screwing and unscrewing the crown this much, as you say.

At this point I am wondering it if needs cleaning/lubrication. But I just find it odd that I would almost the exact same problem as I did with the first one of these I owned.

To the AD this week....


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Please keep us informed about your discussion with the AD.


----------



## host23age (Dec 10, 2010)

Actually, i suggest you to buy auto winding watch box. This way, the watch will have it's power reserve all the time


----------



## NCsmky (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm in the same ballpark w/ you. Mine doesn't stop running that often, but if i wear it a few days, taking it off at night, it usually will not hold a good enough charge to not need manual winding- maybe 5-6 days. I think the winding system in this movement just doesn't work as well as it should. Neither of my other 2 autos behave this way (1 other ETA & 1 Seiko). My $.02.


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

NCsmky said:


> I'm in the same ballpark w/ you. Mine doesn't stop running that often, but if i wear it a few days, taking it off at night, it usually will not hold a good enough charge to not need manual winding- maybe 5-6 days. I think the winding system in this movement just doesn't work as well as it should. Neither of my other 2 autos behave this way (1 other ETA & 1 Seiko). My $.02.


 Wait, you're saying you get 5-6 days of power reserve out of this watch? That can't be right, am I misinterpreting your post?


----------



## NCsmky (Dec 26, 2009)

Sorry, maybe I should have worded it a little different. If I wind it completely and wear it, except for sleeping, it will usually only last about 5 days. Whereas the other 2 autos will run as long I wear them, taking off at night also. I love the watch, as it is spot-on accurate, but it just doesn't seem to wind (automatically) as well as the others.


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

NCsmky said:


> Sorry, maybe I should have worded it a little different. If I wind it completely and wear it, except for sleeping, it will usually only last about 5 days. Whereas the other 2 autos will run as long I wear them, taking off at night also. I love the watch, as it is spot-on accurate, but it just doesn't seem to wind (automatically) as well as the others.


That doesn't sound too good. So basically even with a full wind, normal use of the watch can't keep it wind for more than 5 days. So the watch actually loses more power reserve than it gains on a daily basis?

Is this common for the movement? I know ETA developed this movement a little over a year ago, could this be a side affect of the movement?


----------



## NCsmky (Dec 26, 2009)

WillMK5 said:


> That doesn't sound too good. So basically even with a full wind, normal use of the watch can't keep it wind for more than 5 days. So the watch actually loses more power reserve than it gains on a daily basis?
> 
> Is this common for the movement? I know ETA developed this movement a little over a year ago, could this be a side affect of the movement?


Don't know if this is a common issue with this movement, as there isn't alot of information available yet it seems. It'd certainly be interesting to find out, though.


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

Just catching up on this post...

I am sort of coming to the same conclusion about this movement: that it might not be the greatest. As you say, the automatic winding function doesn't keep pace against the draining of the power reserve. Even with a full wind and daily wear, eventually the watch will stop.

This is a shame, because the case and dial make it one of the best looking chronos out there at this price point and even beyond.

I haven't had occasion to take this watch to the AD yet. The warranty doesn't run out for another 10 months and I keep putting it off.


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

If this is a problem for this movement than Swatch/ETA may have a serious problem on their hands. They developed a movement that doesn't seem to work too well, and if this turns out to be an issue I'm sure people will continue to look at the 7750 as the best workhorse chrono movement. It's a shame because this newer movement helped lower the price of auto-chronos.


----------



## BigSTing (Dec 26, 2010)

I have a prc200 auto (black dial). I bought it before Christmas (have had it for about 3 weeks). So far, I have not had it stop. I wear the watch almost every day. I have left it sitting dial up for a day at a time but have never had it stop. I wound it when I first got it and haven't had to wind it since. 

Btw, it keeps very accurate time by auto standards. (+3-4 sec/day)

As for the OP, I'd suggest sending your watch back to Tissot as it sounds like you may have gotten a defective one. 

As for everyone else, don't be scared off. This is a beautiful, accurate and reliable watch from my experience 

Good luck.


----------



## watchman920 (Dec 29, 2010)

I've had my PRC200 for about 6 weeks now, and I only had it stop once on me, but it was totally my fault. I was sitting around being lazy too much over vacation and not wearing it as much as I should've. Other than that, it seems to keep a very good power reserve. I also notice that the watch keeps great time. Around ~2-5 seconds a day +/-.

I think for being such a value priced watch, it is most likely the best automatic chronograph available, especially with how accurate the time keeping is.

I bet this movement would pass COSC certification without any problems.


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

Good to hear that your watches are both accurate, and have good power reserves. Only time will tell if this movement is a sucess or not. I'm hoping for the former!


----------



## watchman920 (Dec 29, 2010)

I think the best thing to do with this movement is to shake it for 2-5 minutes before going to bed to "feed" the watch power if you are not a very active person. It certainly doesn't hurt the watch, but it is kind of annoying... but I'd rather be shaking than winding.

ETA should've made it undirectional winding... instead of counterclockwise only with a clutch system.


----------



## BigSTing (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm guessing most of the people reading this thread are prc200 auto owners.

My question:

On the case back of the watch, on the border around the glass, in gold font it says "automatic chronograph" across the top and on the bottom it says "888". Does anyone know the meaning of the "888", or do others have different numbers on theirs?


----------



## axg20202 (Nov 16, 2010)

Mine has this too. I think it is a reference to the type of movement but I'm not sure.


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

Isn't unidirectional only one way winding in the first place?


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

WillMK5 said:


> Isn't unidirectional only one way winding in the first place?


Yes. Bidirectional winding is what this watch needs. It has unidirectional winding.

Based on my observations of the rotor and the winding gear, as I spin and shake the watch in multiple ways in my hand (so that the rotor is going in the correct direction for winding), is that the rotor is not always turning the gear, and this is why I worry that a day of wearing it doesn't give it enough good winds.

Now, maybe I have a bad unit, and I'll find out soon enough. My plan is to put the watch to the test on an upcoming 10-day business trip. I'll wind it to the full power reserve when I leave, wear it every day (and these are LONG days on this trip) and see if it stops. If it does, then I'll return to the AD to tell my tale.


----------



## djst (Dec 24, 2010)

BrooklineWatch said:


> It has been going strong for 6 hours now, after "manually winding" it (if that is in fact what I was doing). In "winding" it, the crown indeed does not seem to get tight as with a manual winder. I'll feel like an idiot if what this has been all along is essentially a user error.


 This makes me curious about whether or not the first watch really was fake. Your AD seemed sure of it, yet you said yourself that it looked genuine, and that watch and the one you have now certainly seem to in behave the same way. Would the AD admit if he was wrong about the first one? Or were he able to pinpoint exactly what made the first one fake and the other one genuine?


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

Just to revive and give an update on this thread...

This watch has developed a second problem: the chrono function loses about 4 minutes an hour, when timing a long event (I noticed this when timing a plane ride to CA the other day).

Also, the finally put the watch to a controlled test: after winding the watch to it's full power reserve, and wearing it daily (12-16 hours a day) for four days straight (during which time I used the chrono function not excessively, but a few times), the watch indeed did STOP ON MY WRIST.

Tomorrow I am going to the AD finally.



djst said:


> This makes me curious about whether or not the first watch really was fake. Your AD seemed sure of it, yet you said yourself that it looked genuine, and that watch and the one you have now certainly seem to in behave the same way. Would the AD admit if he was wrong about the first one? Or were he able to pinpoint exactly what made the first one fake and the other one genuine?


To answer your question, I wonder the same thing. But the first watch I purchased new, from a gray market dealer (it was the first nice watch that I purchased and I learned the hard way about where to by from now on, especially where Tissot was concerned). So I'll never know the story with that one. But I made sure the next one I bought WAS from an AD with a stamped warranty card, even if it was used.


----------



## BigSTing (Dec 26, 2010)

Sorry and surprised to hear you're having so many issues. I only wound mine once when I first got it and have never had any issues with power reserve or accuracy. I may be lucky or it could be that you just have terrible luck. Either way, I hope it all works out for you man.


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

BrooklineWatch said:


> Just to revive and give an update on this thread...
> 
> This watch has developed a second problem: the chrono function loses about 4 minutes an hour, when timing a long event (I noticed this when timing a plane ride to CA the other day).
> 
> ...


Wow that's bad news. Im still hoping that it's just an isolated issue and you're having bad luck. I can't see ETA or Swatch putting out a movement that was prone to this kind of irregularities.


----------



## watchman920 (Dec 29, 2010)

Do me a favor: Sit down and wind your watch manually for 5 or 6 minutes, then shake for about 2 minutes. Seems excessive, but let me know if anything interesting happens. 

Notice it gets much easier to turn the crown? Notice the rotor isn't turning as you turn the crown around inside of the case?

I'm thinking/betting the mainspring grease isn't well distributed from the factory making it bind while trying to wind it, causing excessive stress on the winding system.

After manually winding mine for that long, this movement feels almost exactly like ETA 2824-2 winding... like sand going thru your fingers.


----------



## stormy_ (Feb 4, 2011)

Hello! I am also owner of PRC 200 and it is a great watch! I loved it since I got it, around two years ago.
Right now, I have a problme with it. But, reading your comments I see I am not the only one. I noticed that it just stops working. I really don't know much about watches, but I see you are mentioning winding it to get power reserve. I don't do this, and I don't wear this watch regularly, so, is this maybe the problem?

When I take it, and wear it a bit, it starts working, but then, after a day of not being moved, it stops.

I replaced the battery recently, because the previous one worked for two years, and I went to the shop to see if the problem is with the battery, but they told me it is ok.

If there is some kind of procedure (I see you mentioned winding it) or something that I should do regulary, please tell me.

Thanks!


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

watchman920 said:


> Do me a favor: Sit down and wind your watch manually for 5 or 6 minutes, then shake for about 2 minutes. Seems excessive, but let me know if anything interesting happens.
> 
> Notice it gets much easier to turn the crown? Notice the rotor isn't turning as you turn the crown around inside of the case?
> 
> ...


Boy that's an interesting idea. I would have tried it, but I did take the watch to the AD yesterday and now it is off to Tissot to be fixed. We'll how it comes back....probably 6 weeks from now....


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

stormy_ said:


> Hello! I am also owner of PRC 200 and it is a great watch! I loved it since I got it, around two years ago.
> Right now, I have a problme with it. But, reading your comments I see I am not the only one. I noticed that it just stops working. I really don't know much about watches, but I see you are mentioning winding it to get power reserve. I don't do this, and I don't wear this watch regularly, so, is this maybe the problem?
> 
> When I take it, and wear it a bit, it starts working, but then, after a day of not being moved, it stops.
> ...


Sounds like you have the PRC 200 Quartz, if you had the battery changed. You can't wind that.


----------



## watchman920 (Dec 29, 2010)

Well, after doing some more research on it's predecessor, the Lemania 5100, it seems as if this is a fairly common problem to the 5100 as well. People are saying it is the grease in the mainspring that is the culprit. Some say it is too thick of a grease. Also, if the watch has been taken out of the box for the first time, the mainspring may not be sufficiently "excercised" and the lubricant is not spread properly.

So it clears up what I am talking about. When winding it like crazy like I did to mine, it must of spread the grease out or evened it out inside of the barrel. It appears as if the mainspring is a long, and not very tense, as in the 5100.

With all of this, you might be experiencing a normal symptom, and your watch just needed to be heavily excercised. However, some said they still brought it by a watchmaker to have them examine the mainspring and barrel.


----------



## LeoZ2 (Mar 31, 2010)

I own a Tissot PRC 200 (chrono) automatic, and bought it by a Tissot AD in Leiden (Holland) in june 2010.

Because I own 11 watches, I don't wear this Tissot watch every day, but... my Tissot PRC 200 always keeps running and never stops during wearing... and: I never use the manual winding!

So... in my opinion your Tissot PRC 200 is not oké!

The best way is to bring your Tissot PRC 200 watch to a (good) AD end let the Tissot give a service and if you have still a warranty on it... it will cost you nothing!

Succes! And... I like the Tissot PRC 200!


----------



## woozy (Feb 5, 2011)

I purchased a new PRC200 Auto Chrono from the sole dealer in my city. The watch stopped a couple of days later, took it to the dealer who advised to rewind it and monitor it, a couple of days later it stopped, to make the story short, it kept stopping, and the dealer had to change the movement, few days after changing the movement, the watch stopped again. I am wearing it 24/7. And believe me am not a vegetable.

The dealer changed the movement again, and it stopped a few days later. I got really angry then, and demanded full replacement. Since the local dealer here is very honorable company, they agreed to replace it with any other model I select.

After some search, I decided for Le Locle model which has the time proven ETA 7750 movement found in Hamilton and Breitling.

Moral of the story: BE VERY CAREFUL BEFORE YOU THROW YOUR MONEY ON A PRC-200 Auto Watch...


----------



## Treatz (Sep 6, 2012)

Just wanted to post in here and see if you all got it sorted out.. I'm new and also looking at the PRC200 auto (having the PRC200 quartz) and came across this thread by* CMSgt Bo*

have all the issues resolved or are you still having problems with the PRC200 and it being wound and maintaining the power reserves?


----------



## snowdoggieii (Nov 7, 2012)

Treatz said:


> Just wanted to post in here and see if you all got it sorted out.. I'm new and also looking at the PRC200 auto (having the PRC200 quartz) and came across this thread by* CMSgt Bo*
> 
> have all the issues resolved or are you still having problems with the PRC200 and it being wound and maintaining the power reserves?


I have a Blue Dial prc 200 auto and it has literally stopped 3 times since i got it less than a month ago (as a bday present) It was purchased from the tissot flagship store in hong kong and I am extremely disappointed.
First I noticed the rotor on the watch was not as smooth as other watches, and if I flip the watch around the rotor would still be stuck facing the opposite direction of gravity. Second I noticed the gears wind in different directions depending on the direction of the rotors, so not only are you not winding it when the rotor spins in the wrong direction, your actually losing charge? I literally took it off right before bed and woke up with the watch not running. This watch was first wound up by the sales rep @ HK and I am damned shocked on the poor quality it has turned out. What is the point of a watch that looks good that doesnt work and doesnt keep time I am sick of it, what prompted me to create an account and talk about the experience of this watch is today's final straw of the watch stopping on me and the CSR dept is closed.


----------



## Treatz (Sep 6, 2012)

snowdoggieii said:


> I have a Blue Dial prc 200 auto and it has literally stopped 3 times since i got it less than a month ago (as a bday present) It was purchased from the tissot flagship store in hong kong and I am extremely disappointed.
> First I noticed the rotor on the watch was not as smooth as other watches, and if I flip the watch around the rotor would still be stuck facing the opposite direction of gravity. Second I noticed the gears wind in different directions depending on the direction of the rotors, so not only are you not winding it when the rotor spins in the wrong direction, your actually losing charge? I literally took it off right before bed and woke up with the watch not running. This watch was first wound up by the sales rep @ HK and I am damned shocked on the poor quality it has turned out. What is the point of a watch that looks good that doesnt work and doesnt keep time I am sick of it, what prompted me to create an account and talk about the experience of this watch is today's final straw of the watch stopping on me and the CSR dept is closed.


Ugh, that's unfortunate because I really like my PRC200 chrono quartz.....


----------



## Tag Mac (Sep 8, 2012)

I have this and love it...



...so much in fact that I wish it was an automatic and was thinking about trading it in for this, however after reading this thread I am somewhat put off. Anyone else had any experience of the PRC200 automatic that they would care to share, good as well as bad.


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)

^ This thread is about the automatic c_hrono_ having problems, not the standard automatic.

I have had this watch for over two years and had no issues with it.


----------



## Tag Mac (Sep 8, 2012)

Are the movements not the same in the PRC200 and the PRC200 chrono?


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)

Tag Mac said:


> Are the movements not the same in the PRC200 and the PRC200 chrono?


No. You're safe.


----------



## Tag Mac (Sep 8, 2012)

Ok, thanks for that. Thats very good to know.


----------



## 850csi (May 15, 2013)

So would y'all categorically recommend against buying a C10.211 watch? I'm considering one secondhand that the owner says has been running just fine.


----------



## Tag Mac (Sep 8, 2012)

Ive read a lot of bad reports about them...I wouldnt touch the PRC200 chrono to be honest.

Is there a way to find out which Tissots have which movement, e.g. how the PRC200 differs to the PRC200 chrono, the Le Locle differs to the PRC200 etc?


----------



## 850csi (May 15, 2013)

Tag Mac said:


> Ive read a lot of bad reports about them...I wouldnt touch the PRC200 chrono to be honest.
> 
> Is there a way to find out which Tissots have which movement, e.g. how the PRC200 differs to the PRC200 chrono, the Le Locle differs to the PRC200 etc?


Not doubting you at all, but do you have a link? In any case I think I'm going to hold out for a Valjoux chrono of some sort.

Tissot's website has all of that information. IIRC the following use the C10.211:

PRC 200 Chrono
Carson Auto
Veloci-T
Some of the Coutourier models

Of course, none of the non-chrono models use the new movement.


----------



## Tag Mac (Sep 8, 2012)

I dont have a specific link Im afraid. Most of what I have read has been a result of google searches and reading different reports from many people all complaining of similar problems.


----------

